# At A Crossroads... And I'd better decide soon!



## Marige (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi, all!

I just found this forum-- don't know how I missed it before.  I am always looking for good, active writing forums where I can learn more about the writing field.  

I have been writing most of my adult life.  I've written several books including a novel and two juvenile books, plus two screenplays.  I have also written a few poems, though I do not consider myself a poet.  All of these are unpublished and all were written in and around my life.  

In 2005 I became ill and had to change careers.  So I started working online.  After a few years in the trenches of online marketing, I decided to become a freelance content/copy writer.  I created my own website and marketed that myself.  I had some success at this and was able to pay the bills.  But I did not want to spend my life writing for others.  

So, in 2010, I closed all my other marketing sites and started my own website.  Since then I have been focusing on writing my own ebooks. Because all my online work was in non-fiction, I decided to write several non-fiction ebooks that were about something other than marketing.  I am currently writing my last (hopefully) non-fiction book, with an eye to moving back/on to fiction.  

I love to write fiction.  All sorts of fiction.  I don't follow any specific genre because I am interested in and have ideas for several different types.  Just to limber up, I am working on a series of short stories.  

Now I'm here. 

My point is, I know a thing or two about the internet... and about marketing, plus I'm no newbie to writing.  So if, even though I'm new here, I offer advice, please understand that it does come from experience... just not here... yet.

I look forward to meeting and getting to know everyone here and I hope we can all be great friends.


Cheers!

Marige


----------



## Gumby (Jul 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site, Marige.


----------



## Potty (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi and welcome! When I come to market my book I will be sure to ask for your advice! So far I'm going to wear a sandwhich board and get a sky writer


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hello and welcome! :hi:


----------



## Marige (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome, everyone!

Potty, I don't know about the sandwich board (depends on the neighborhood and frequency of wearage) but the sky writer is definitely a good, albeit costly, idea. I am thinking of writing a free report for all my writing friends... one that would marry writing with marketing.  Before I do, though, I'd like to have some real success with marketing my own writing first... but, then, before THAT, I have to finish my latest book!  

Back to work I go!

Marige


----------



## Segrotlo (Jul 20, 2012)

Welcome Marige - Looking forward to getting to know everyone myself.  Also to hear your critiques (given in a kind and compassionate way) .


----------



## Potty (Jul 20, 2012)

Marige said:


> one that would marry writing with marketing.



didn't those two split up last week?


----------



## Marige (Jul 21, 2012)

No, Potty... they are just having one of their usual tiffs.  No worries.  LOL!

Although it is a stormy relationship, there's no doubt about that.  Marketing is what I call the _dark side_ of writing... it's the part no one ever wants to talk about.  Recently, though, I've seen some "agents" who demand that authors have their own marketing plan and, in general, I've seen an increasing demand on writers to do the marketing.  Heck, if that's the case, why not just cut to the chase and self-publish ebooks?  I mean, if we have to do ALL the work, then maybe we should get all the profits... nez pas?  

M.


----------



## Segrotlo (Jul 21, 2012)

I asked an agent about that and he said, "It would be better for him if I did all of his work and he gets his share of the profits..."

(Note: this post contains 45% of your recommended daily allowance of sarcasm.)


----------

